

DigitalOcean enables Amsterdam 512MB and 1GB Droplets - Killswitch
https://www.digitalocean.com/blog_posts/amsterdam-512mb-and-1gb-droplets-are-enabled

======
poli
Why is DO so slooow today?

~~~
JosephRedfern
Everyone is buying Amsterdam Droplets.

